
Google Chrome Is Killing Your Laptop Battery - nreece
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ianmorris/2014/07/14/googles-chrome-web-browser-is-killing-your-laptop-battery/
======
ewzimm
Interesting, but I am not impressed with the reviewers criticisms of Firefox
and IE. Firefox solved its memory management issues in version 27.
[https://areweslimyet.com/](https://areweslimyet.com/) IE doesn't have the
plugin ecosystem that others do, but it has all the essentials unless you have
specialized needs and built-in support for filters and block lists. It also
has by far the best touchscreen interface of any desktop browser.

Bottom line: web browsers move fast, and complaining about problems with old
versions is pointless.

------
aalbertson
funny, when I have a mac and run Chrome exclusively, this thing is the biggest
power drain I run (besides Outlook 2011....)

~~~
halviti
It's likely the biggest power drain because of processor consumption because
many people spend a lot of time on a laptop on the internet.

Further, if you read the article, you'd know that this problem does not affect
macs.

